
Face-detecting systems in China OK payments, open doors, track criminals - malloryerik
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603494/10-breakthrough-technologies-2017-paying-with-your-face/
======
whatnotests
> track criminals

No, they track everyone, not just criminals.

